

How small teams can win through exceptional customer service - tgoldberg
http://blog.eventjoy.com/post/88582634661/on-startups-how-small-teams-can-win-through

======
btrautsc
All 100% true. Big companies consistently botch this - by treating a person
like a person and going out of your way to solve issues (being preemptive is
even better) you can outcompete bigger competitors

